# Would you date a homeless person?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Who the hell is gonna vote yes?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Can't really vote yes or no... Leaning mostly no but it would really depend on the circumstances and how long she's been homeless for. Most homeless are homeless for a reason, few people don't have any friends or family to help at all - but it happens.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeaaah, I say it depends on the situation also. Why they are homeless, how long have they been, are they drug addicted *****s, D̶o̶e̶s̶ ̶s̶h̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶e̶ ̶b̶i̶g̶ ̶t̶i̶t̶s̶ or if she is willing to work again.


----------



## CoffeeGuy (Sep 23, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Depends, if she's interesting, attractive & not a drug addict then probably lol


Hm, an attractive, young, interesting, homeless woman who isn't an addict.

So you'd be open to dating about 0.001% of the homeless population then? :b


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

No. I feel like I'd be guilted into a relationship instead of actually following my feelings. I'd be anyone's friend though
But the video is cute!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

All depends. Why is she homeless and what is she like? :stu


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I definitely would. Presents would be so easy. Like every birthday I would know what to get her. A new box. I would wrap it up all nice and she can unwrap it and I get to see the joy on her face when she realises it's a new box.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yes and have .


----------



## shymystery7 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes, it would depend on the person obviously but it wouldn't bother me if he is homeless


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's highly unlikely but not impossible. Generally there are severe mental issues associated with the homeless in this country.


----------



## ghoskin (Jun 20, 2014)

yeah..i was homeless for a while and i'm great


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I would love to date a homeless person because I know they wouldn't judge me for living with my parents or working as a cashier.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I like how,in the video,he was so to the point."if the date goes well I could stay at your house right?because I don't really have a home right now."


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

darkhoboelf said:


> I would love to date a homeless person because *I know they wouldn't judge me for living with my parents or working as a cashier.*


Are you sure?


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

Stray Bullet said:


> Are you sure?


Their homeless.Yeah,I'm sure.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Probably not. Of course there are some situations where I could see myself voting yes.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

What the hell is the point in that?

You go out on a date and she is smelling like the curb?
After the date you say your goodbyes. You go to your house/apartment and she goes
to the nearest empty box?

How do you talk about events of the day and she talks about the latest sandwich she
fingered from the trash?

Sorry, that's just silly.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Only on SAS
> 
> People with SA are sooo nice lol


Hah, i wouldn't say this applies only here, homeless people appear to be treated as pretty much a different species by the general population.

In response to the original question, no, but then I wouldn't date a homed person either. That would imply going on dates and talking to them and stuff, and really I cba with any of that.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

If she's homeless, chances are she's not neurotypical. Could be for better or for worse. I suspect a large part of the homeless have some debilitating mental illness, and the experience itself can't be conducive to a healthy mind. I can't say no, I just can't. If I were homeless, I wouldn't want to be ruled out either. Drug users are on their own though - I would never get addicted in the first place.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nah, no unstable chicks or those looking for a free ride.


----------



## Teflondon (Dec 5, 2014)

If she was between places and crashing on a friend's couch or something then I don't see why not, but I wouldn't go picking up girls from an underpass or anything lol.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

nubly said:


> Nah, no unstable chicks or those looking for a free ride.


You prefer to pay for your rides?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Definitely. I always wanted to go dumpster diving on a first date.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> I was kind of joking in that only on here would you get people saying they would date the homeless. I don't believe many people really would.


Heh oki sry misread


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

knightofdespair said:


> You prefer to pay for your rides?


Someone has to. Why not me?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I wouldn't want to date someone whose life is so unstable that they end up on the street. That seems like an awfully dysfunctional situation, and I wouldn't particularly want to get myself tied up in that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'd need to know their exact situation and if we were compatible enough anyway. It's not something I'd go looking for, but it would depend.

E.g:

Scenario one: Guy is an artist/musician/some other unconventional job that he's not very successful at, sometimes doesn't make enough money to keep living in a place so has to move and spends periods of time homeless in between. Or maybe he has like a caravan/car that he sleeps in, but no permanent home.

Scenario two: ended up on street due to expensive drug addiction which caused him to become violent and force everyone who liked him away from him, spent all his money on drugs, is now homeless and spends any money he gets on more drugs.

Scenario one is fine if we're compatible providing they don't want to use me for money haha there's a sentence I never thought I'd say. What money?) I don't really get the whole 'guy is pillar of support financially thing' as long as they are interesting and physically attractive (in my opinion,) that's fine. Scenario two is not.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

how sad, homeless dudes are getting laid and i work my *** off everyday and don't get ****


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

monotonous said:


> how sad, homeless dudes are getting laid and i work my *** off everyday and don't get ****


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


yeah it's not about money, it's about looks, i know


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

monotonous said:


> yeah it's not about money, it's about looks, i know


No doubt, it's about a ton of other things too. There are definitely some women who are only looking for cash though, not sure why you'd want that though really.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes I would.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Sure as long as they were willing to shower, they could do so at my house. Homeless people seem like they would be real easy to impress. I have cable tv central heat and air, electricity I got it all.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Is it even technically possible?

I mean a date is when you take somebody out somewhere. A homeless person is already out.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm so sick of these how-to-pick-up-girls-douche bag-videos.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

^






a true hero among nice guys


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes & have done but our relationship did not last long


----------



## HighStrung (Sep 26, 2014)

The advantage would be... At the end of the night, just drop 'em off anywhere.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

If they aren't on drugs then probably. 

More likely I'll run away before they can give me contact details.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

In a Lonely Place said:


> They don't have a phone or an address, you can drop in on them any time at the bridge or a shop doorway. Down a few tins of Tennent's Super with them and stagger home when your ready.


They can spell out the location with tinned spaghetti letters.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

darkhoboelf said:


> i like how,in the video,he was so to the point."i*f the date goes well i could stay at your house right?*because i don't really have a home right now."


aha xddddddd


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

They should try that first video again with this guy :mushy


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Probably not


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I could be come a friend to a homeless person, but I wouldn't date them. I would like to help someone get back on track but I couldn't date someone who doesn't have part of their life in order. It is not because they are homeless but because I believe they could be focusing on themselves at the present time.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

In a Lonely Place said:


> Only on SAS
> 
> People with SA are sooo nice lol


Maybe it's because... 8)

... beggars can't be choosers.

YEEEEEAAAAAHHH!


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

If there was a mutual attraction, then sure - why not? I wouldn't be able to support both of us financially though so we'd have to turn to a life of crime.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*Interesting Post*



MobiusX said:


>


Hmm:um.. well, it depends on the situation & the type of person, i'd likely say no.. but if the person seemed really cool & compassionate/friendly.. why not not all homeless people are shady, they just got into a rough patch; life isn't easy for everybody, & sometimes you hit rock bottom, or severe rock bottom, some people are bad & it's their fault, & then you have good natured people who just make poor choices & have nothing to fall back on, everyone deserves love & friendship.. no one should be doomed to isolation, as many on this site can relate to, but obviously if i were to consider, i would be very cautious.. but then again, even well dressed, employed or situated people can be just as shady or worse.. trick is they don't look homeless or scary, that however doesn't mean they aren't dangerous, also not all homeless people are dressed in rags.. do _Coke, Molly, Marijuana etc._ some dress decently, were thrown out of the house etc. but to once again answer, i would consider if i personally felt the person was of good nature, & not someone who was difficult to deal with, i'm not homeless, but my life is not in perfect order at the moment, but anyways i'm rarely in the city.. so i don't think it would be likely. Also just to update.. OP/MobiusX, i think you should have put another option, not just yes or no.. it's a pretty tricky question, maybe have the option of _"Other", "Maybe"_ some people aren't so quick to judge, myself included.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Erm no, probably not. And I kinda feel bad for thinking that way but honestly I can't see myself with someone who I wouldn't know how to contact. Would I just have to go into the city to look for them when I wanted some time to talk? But if the circumstances were right, there are exceptions to every rule!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Where would you take her out to eat? The food pantry or the dumpster behind McDonalds?

Does the homeless shelter provide private rooms for conjugal visits? How often do they change the sheets?

Does the cardboard box have room for two?

Where does she do 'Number One' and 'Number Two'?

What do you get her for Christmas? A roll of toilet paper or a bar of soap?

Does she have fleas?

What about 'Double Dating'?

Moonlight strolls together collecting bottles and cans?


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

DarrellLicht said:


> They should try that first video again with this guy :mushy


Thanksgiving with the family would be a blast....

And Mom wouldn't have to worry about her diamond earrings anymore....


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, if it was the right person being homeless wouldn't be a deal-breaker.


----------

